
Elon Musk Hyperloop Dreams Slam into Cold Hard Reality - cyunker
https://www.thedailybeast.com/elon-musk-hyperloop-dreams-slam-into-cold-hard-reality
======
djsumdog
The tech is way older than Musk. In the 80s it was called Evacuated Tube
Transport or ETT. It had feasibility problems then and it does now. It's a
nice idea, but we're a long way from the tunneling technology and vehicle
technology to make it a reality.

~~~
NikkiA
It's even older than that... 1799/1810[1] was the first attempt

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Medhurst](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Medhurst)

